
Installing ASP.NET 5 On Linux - jwildeboer
https://docs.asp.net/en/latest/getting-started/installing-on-linux.html
======
vonklaus
> Posted 2 hours ago

> 6 upvotes

> no comments

Great meta point in there about the microsoft ecosystem.

~~~
brudgers
Perhaps people saw the information, thought "this is useful" and upvoted it.
Since "this is useful" by iteself would not be a substantive comment on HN,
that might explain why there are were no comments.

Much of the US is on holiday today. That probably has more to do with it than
the factuality of whatever vague insinuations about Microsoft were intended.

